# Advancing to truly Advanced



## stimyg (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm a pretty good free ride snowboarder. I'm usually comfortable on everything up through black diamonds (at least, the black diamonds on the east coast mountains I ride). But I'm still not comfortable on double blacks, nor going super fast anywhere... and I'd like to get more comfortable.

Problem is, I'm totally self taught, so I'm not really sure what I should be concentrating on. Like, back when I used to ski, if I was faced with a particularly gnarly steep section I'd think to myself, "choose your line, hard edge to edge, and go for it," or something to that effect, I really don't remember too well anymore.

But with snowboarding, since I taught myself, I've never been too sure what kinds of things I'm supposed to be thinking of... so when presented with something a bit beyond my skill level, I'm not sure what to visualize to help myself out.

Any suggestions? Also, any suggestions in general for getting comfortable at speed / on the super steeps?

Thanks!


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

I would suggest some private lessons with a good freeride instructor. Where are you located... if you are in the PacNW I'm sure Snowolf could help you out.


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

You could also try to get a group lesson during the week and hope that no one or close to no one is in it also. Happened to me once before, group lesson rate and I was the only one there..better then paying about $90 and hour.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Looking at your post history, I see you are an East coast rider. You should look for Eric Brammer... aka PSR (Pre-School Rider)... he still frequents the Freecarve forum, he currently is at Okemo. The link I gave you has his phone number as he doesn't have email access at the moment (he is so old-school... he is pre-school :dunno.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

orangatang said:


> You could also try to get a group lesson during the week and hope that no one or close to no one is in it also. Happened to me once before, group lesson rate and I was the only one there..better then paying about $90 and hour.


:laugh: That happened to me, too. Same thing exactly. 2 hour private lesson for a group rate.

To the OP, there's nothing like a private lesson. The instructor will tell you _exactly_ what you need to work on or change, and will give you things that you can work _towards_. I'm planning on taking another private lesson this year, even if I have to pay private lesson rates


----------



## stimyg (Nov 10, 2011)

Let's say if I'm not the kind of guy to take lessons... cause I'm not. I just don't like them. So, back to my original question...?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

LESSON!!!!!!!!!! the single best way to get better. one or two lessons spaced apart a bit and you will be set to progress on those skills for a quite a while.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

stimyg said:


> Let's say if I'm not the kind of guy to take lessons... cause I'm not. I just don't like them. So, back to my original question...?


If your wallet or ego is preventing you from accepting advice from a living/breathing human face to face (which I think is best)... I guess you can try Youtube. If you haven't mastered them already... learn cross-unders, pivot/jump turns.


These two are not the best instructional videos ever, but it's what I could find with a quick search.

Cross-under 





PIvot Turns





You should also video yourself and compare what you are doing to what say these guys are doing.

(Skip to around 0:45 to see actual riding)


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

stimyg said:


> Let's say if I'm not the kind of guy to take lessons... cause I'm not. I just don't like them. So, back to my original question...?


You don't want feedback from trained instructors, but you're looking for it from untrained people here? Seems like a pretty hit and miss approach.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

I think that you are thinking too much. Yea, pick your line somewhat and have a rough idea of where you're going, but you should be having fun too. I don't know if that helps at all, but the only way to get better is to keep riding. Start off with terrain/speed that you're comfortable with... and then the next run go a little steeper/faster. You'll get more and more comfortable each time.


----------



## nevrsumrrider (Nov 21, 2011)

Dude, just go have fun, you will get better with time. Just keep pushing yourself to go faster and ride harder terrain. If your not falling then your not learning. Hard to say this, but I say it to myself all the time, and since you were looking for things to say to yourself I would say....DON'T BE A PUSSY!! Watch the art of flight or some other snowboard movie while your cooking breakfast and go rock that shi*! And if you still suck, GO get a Lesson. Advanced instructors are awesome.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I would happily take a lesson from you Snowolf. No plans to ride in Japan?

I might get a lesson this year from someone, but would need to be very confident in them as I feel my freeriding is pretty solid now. I know I can improve a lot but would need to have someone recommended to me.

I will look into it.

Will also put up a vid of my recent riding on this forum. I only have older footage at the moment.
Would appreciate your analysis and suggestions when I get the video up.


----------

